# New Queen Mattress On The 32bhds ??



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We have an extra lightly used Beautyrest queen mattress from a guest room (now baby#3's room) that we were going to donate but then thought maybe we would swap the mattress with the one on the 32BHDS. Anyone done this before? Size wise it looks like it would be about 4" longer but thats fine. It might make getting in to the storage under the bed a little more difficult and if i thought we were going to keep this TT i might add some doors there.

Is there anything im missing ? Im sure getting it in there might not be the easiest task but ill get through it.

Thoughts ???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Give it a shot. Worst case it doesn't fit well and you take it back out.

But...wouldn't it be easier just to buy a 5er?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Give it a shot. Worst case it doesn't fit well and you take it back out.
> 
> But...wouldn't it be easier just to buy a 5er?


You know, with having to get a new tire and swap out this mattress, you just might be right. This is becoming too much work to keep up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Give it a shot. Worst case it doesn't fit well and you take it back out.
> 
> But...wouldn't it be easier just to buy a 5er?


You know, with having to get a new tire and swap out this mattress, you just might be right. This is becoming too much work to keep up.
[/quote]

...and I'm sure your current Outback needs a washing. Might as well trade it in and save that time too.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

The mattress in ours is a short, so a regular queen will hang over more than the short does, I'm thinking you may not be able to walk around the bed that easily. But let us know how it works out.

Meredith


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> We have an extra lightly used Beautyrest queen mattress from a guest room (now baby#3's room) that we were going to donate but then thought maybe we would swap the mattress with the one on the 32BHDS. Anyone done this before? Size wise it looks like it would be about 4" longer but thats fine. It might make getting in to the storage under the bed a little more difficult and if i thought we were going to keep this TT i might add some doors there.
> 
> Is there anything im missing ? Im sure getting it in there might not be the easiest task but ill get through it.
> 
> Thoughts ???


The campers usually have what they call a "short queen" which is 75" in length if I am remembering correctly and a full queen is 80". It will hang over the end of the plywood (if your "springs" are actually a piece of plywood like mine). When you sit on the edge of the bed it will likely slide you off into the floor as there is no support there. Its also a little aggravating tucking the sheets in as there is nothing under there to tuck it into since it is hanging over the end. I bought a memory foam mattress in the short queen size and it fits perfectly length-wise. It was a little wider on the sides so I put some supports under the mattress with a piece of plywood to extend the sides and it works great. I am assuming you could do the same for the length except for the loss in the amount of room you have at the end of the mattress.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

We put one in ours and it does hang over a little but the comfort is worth it. The original mattress is junk in my opinion.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

We had a regular sized mattress in ours and everyone is right, it did hang over. I had a hard time getting into it at night, being Im height challenged. Chuck had the opposite problem, he is so tall, the mattress was a lot thicker than the other one, and he kept bumping his head everytime he tried to sit up! We went back to the other mattress. I did see they make the short queens in sleep number mattresses. Would like to get one of those, but all I hear in my head when I think about buying one is "cha ching". They are pretty expensive.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

I bought a memory foam mattress in the short queen size and it fits perfectly length-wise. It was a little wider on the sides so I put some supports under the mattress with a piece of plywood to extend the sides and it works great. I am assuming you could do the same for the length except for the loss in the amount of room you have at the end of the mattress.
[/quote]

Where did you get the memory foam short queen?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks!!
I did measure and our Beautyrest is 79" so your all right it would hang over. Currently we do have a memory foam topper on the standard mattress. I was just thinking instead of getting rid of this mattress we would try it out first. Ill put it on sometime this week before our next trip and see how it works. Im assuming it will be worth it but stay tuned.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Where did you get the memory foam short queen?
[/quote]

It came from Relief-Mart. They will ship it right to your door. Be sure to ask for the RV queen or the short queen. Here is the link:

mattress


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

It came from Relief-Mart. They will ship it right to your door. Be sure to ask for the RV queen or the short queen. Here is the link:

mattress
[/quote]

Thanks!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Put the Beautyrest in an WOW. Sure is nice having a REAL mattress !!! Im so glad we tried it out. almost gave it away, hardly used. Ill keep the original OB mattress under the guest bed for additional guests and if we ever switch campers, ill swap out the mattresses. Can wait now for the first night on the new mattress......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear it worked for you!








We ordered a custom mattress and added a memory foam topper...it is COMFY!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

The memory foam toppers work very well too. we had one on the stock mattress and were very surprised at how much it improved the comfort. now we will add it to the BH hide-a-bed to make that a little more comfortable.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I would think under normal circumstances the concern would be the weight. That's got to be substantially heavier than the stock mattress. I'm sure it's fine for you, but for the manufacturer 20 pounds here, 10 pounds there all add up.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I would think under normal circumstances the concern would be the weight. That's got to be substantially heavier than the stock mattress. I'm sure it's fine for you, but for the manufacturer 20 pounds here, 10 pounds there all add up.


Good point from an overall TT and TW weight standpoint. Its about 50% heavier.


----------

